# Reasonable Price with 0%?



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got quoted 32k with 0% (This MAY be out the door...I couldn't tell from the email. Is this acceptable with the 0%? How low should I EXPECT them to go while giving me the 0%??


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

That depends. Financing is a lucaritve business.

What is the interest on the remainder of the loan after the 0% financing is up? Get out your calculator and see if you are willing to pay the interest on that loan on the remainder of the money owed. Maybe you could get your financing locked-in and do better than the 0% offer.

You can also shop for loans like you would on a car. You dont have to take the dealer's financing. You could go through your own bank, such as where you have your home loan and refinance your home loan to get the car, using the car as collateral.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Before deciding anything, ask the dealer if that is out the door including tax, tag, title, and fees. Then I would ask him what he is selling you the car for and get a break down on how much you are paying for taxes and all that other stuff.

If it is out the door, depending on where in the country you are, it sounds decent but get all your info first!  

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

funny....one dealer sent me the monthly payments instead of the price of the car...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> funny....one dealer sent me the monthly payments instead of the price of the car...


Do not let 0% entice you into paying $32K for one of these cars. You will regret it. 0% and $27K- - Maybe.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

32280 with 0% for 60 is what I just got offered....thats like 1000 off sticker, are they kidding?


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Sweet! 

Usually a dealer will give you 0% for 36 months, but 60 months at zero percent is a phenominal deal for you commisioner. So IMHO if they are going to give you a five year loan on a car with no interest, take it. No question.

:cheers


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I would go no higher than invoice price!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

0% financing is not always the best deal. 

Depending on your financial situation you have to decide if paying the car in 60 months is in your game plan. Once upon a time before 30K cars, 60 mos. was the max, today you can go longer. Sometimes taking the incentive and getting financing elsewhere is a better deal. My son was offered 0% for 5 years for his 06 cobolt, or the incentives and interest rates thru the cheapest interest rate I could find through my credit union, in which GMAC matched.. The key >> your credit score. I had him opt for the incentives and higher interest rate for a longer term. Once he is ready he will pay the loan down. His monthly premium is cheaper and he can put the extra towards paying the car down near the 60 month pay off as would have been the 0%.

Say 32K add 6% taxes = 33920. 33920 x 0%= 565.33 for 60 months
33920 (before any incentives) x 8% for 84 months = 528.68
33920 - 1000.00 incentive x 8 % for 84 months = 514.03
33920 - 2000 incentive x 8% for 84 months = 498.45

If you can condition yourself to pay extra on the car, the incentive offer is the way to go, do it. You can knock off the extra 24 months by paying down. Your required monthly premium will be lower and if there is months you cannot pay extra you are not locked in to a higher premium payment. 

Yes 84 months is a long time, but if you can stay disciplined, paying about the same as the 0% premium you can knock the pay off down to about the same as the 0% financing. It's sometimes better to take a loan out for as long as you can and pay it down rather than a cheap interest rate for a short period.

The dealer most probably sent you the monthly premium because that is the bottom line. Out the door pricing, best deal you can get etc.... the bottom line is the monthly payment.

Put as much down on the car as possible.

Find yourself a loan calculator and play with figures.
Play the bluff game with the dealer, tell him you have a line on another dealer who can get you what you want for a better deal, but make it believable.

I've played the game for 30 years for me, my son's, a few friends, and relatives and as like playing poker, a straight face with a line of believable BS you can get what you want or real close to it. I actually enjoy playing dealers against the other, you'd be surprised how fast and how far they will come down not to be out done by the competition.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...agreed...and be willing to walk out...one dealer that gave me my first ride in the GTO and said they would meet anyone's price...didn't...that car is still sitting on the dealer's lot in Villa Park...almost 3 months now..."these cars are too hot to sell for that price."...I guess they were too hot to sell...looks nicer on their lot anyway...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> ...agreed...and be willing to walk out...one dealer that gave me my first ride in the GTO and said *they would meet anyone's price.*..didn't...that car is still sitting on the dealer's lot in Villa Park...almost 3 months now..."these cars are too hot to sell for that price."...I guess they were too hot to sell...looks nicer on their lot anyway...
> Bill


*That "meet anyone's price " is perhaps the biggest line of BS a salesman will use. A dealer will only come down so far. One dealers bottom line is not the next dealers bottom line. I've dealt with salesmen that tried that line. As soon as a salesman I am dealing with tries that on me, I put them on the spot right away. Its funny looking at salespeople with their feet in their mouth. They stammer like Ralph Cramden of the honeymooners trying to "esplain" their way out of it. The trick is to have rock bottom paperwork in your pocket to show them this after they give you their best deal because they will not give you their best deal until they are forced to..And if by chance they do beat it, you take their figures to the best offer you had and play them against each other. 

Employing this method got my payments on my 88 4Runner down 80.00 a month for 5 years. The we will beat any price deal worked against the outfit that advertised it. *


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

We wouldn't pay sticker either. We would road trip to another state like Illinois to get a better deal on a GTO if we had to. The Cali dealer is asking him for $5000 dollars more than what I paid for mine in Wisconsin, though I am not sure if that is/not including California sales tax and any gas guzzler taxes on his GTO.

The GTO is now an older model vehicle and here we are going into 2008 model year and he could get a brand new 2008 Pontiac G8 for that kind of money.

I'm guessing that commish has found the GTO of his dreams and the dealer will not budge on the asking price. If 32k is the best he can do in his home state, then he might have to eat it on the asking price but at least he is not getting killed on the interest rate.

We didn't finance this car, we paid 27,495 on the car in cash, which does not include the sales tax (Wisconsin is 5.5%) and gas guzzler tax ($1800). She's all mine. 

If we had financed a loan, then we would have shopped for the best interest rate also.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is all so tricky. It seems that every car model, every offer, every dealer theres so many opinions/catches and ways to get it done. The price BEFORE TTL was 32 and change...took off 1000 bucks, and offered the 0% for 60 mos. I guess I want the car too cheap...I want it for 30 out the door with 0%.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> This is all so tricky. It seems that every car model, every offer, every dealer theres so many opinions/catches and ways to get it done. The price BEFORE TTL was 32 and change...took off 1000 bucks, and offered the 0% for 60 mos. I guess I want the car too cheap...I want it for 30 out the door with 0%.


Just my opinion, but you would have to be crazy to pay $30K for a GTO that is approaching 2 years old, whether it's ever been sold or not.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think that way too, but no dealers seem to agree. The only way the price gets decent is when we get into the rebates over the 0%...but with a 60mos finance, the interest would be crazy. 

I WANT the car for 28k, 0% plus tax.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> This is all so tricky. It seems that every car model, every offer, every dealer theres so many opinions/catches and ways to get it done. The price BEFORE TTL was 32 and change...took off 1000 bucks, and offered the 0% for 60 mos. I guess I want the car too cheap...I want it for 30 out the door with 0%.


*If you want it for 30K out the door stand your ground. Go online to every dealership in your area and see what they got. Visit who you can, if you can. Tell the next guy you haggled with, one dealership you are talking to said the best they can do is 32K OTD. See where the dealer you are visiting is, is at. Bait him. It's a card game. Others claim to have gotten the deal you want if it's possible they will work with you. If it's a matter of a few thousand, think about the financing options I stated to you earlier. 

The worse thing you can do is let the dealer know you are ga-ga over the car and want it bad. If they know this they will not budge.

Keep in mind the 0% offer is bait, how bad you bite will determine the OTD price. *


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I dunno...the resale is so horrible on these things, it makes you think. I was told to go with an 00-04 Vette for 28-30k because its gonna hold much more value 3-5 years from now.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

OK, I got an M6 18" in July 06. I paid approximately $31,000 after price reduction but before loyalty, GM card, etc. I got 0% 72 months.

Most places will offer GM financing at 0% or GM rebates, so that's what you compare. look at it this way:

$31,000/72=430.56 per month

At 6% (I don't know what real loan rates are these days) for 72 months, you end up paying $513.76 per month. So someone taking normal financing at 6% pays a total of $36,990.72 instead of my $31,000.

If you got the car for $27,000 72 months, 6%, your monthy payment would be 447.48. So you end up paying $32,317.69 for the car that was 31,000 at 0%. 

The answer is: do the math.


----------



## JS1965 (Jul 1, 2005)

0 for 60 is a great deal and on a GTO its even better...Most people are paying 29000 for A4's and alittle less for 6sp all over the country,go check out ls1gto.com and you'll see..

Its a great deal,they arent making anymore so u better get one of the last 1000,there was 1100 as of June 1st but I know theyve been selling well..

It doesnt matter to me its a 06,its still a new car and nothing in the 30K class can touch it...


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

JS1965 said:


> 0 for 60 is a great deal and on a GTO its even better...Most people are paying 29000 for A4's and alittle less for 6sp all over the country,go check out ls1gto.com and you'll see..
> 
> Its a great deal,they arent making anymore so u better get one of the last 1000,there was 1100 as of June 1st but I know theyve been selling well..
> 
> It doesnt matter to me its a 06,its still a new car and nothing in the 30K class can touch it...


:agree :agree


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

agreed!...:seeya: 
Bill


----------

